# Fix the damn search thing.



## Sir-Fritz (Sep 24, 2008)

ARGH the stupid search button (the one at the top of the page near the wiki button) is still as pathetic as always.  It seems to think almost all words that are entered have less than 4 letters such as the phrase "hadrian vvoltz".  This needs to be fixed pronto so that searching the forum becomes much easier and faster than going through page by page.  /rant


----------



## UltraMagnus (Sep 24, 2008)

I have to agree, this silly google search is terrible.  I don't understand why you are using it in place of the normal search (not sure what forum software you use though)

well, unless you have problems with database load, or are that desperate for ad revenue.  (for the laymen here, yes, google does pay this site for using its search, or specifically if you click an ad that comes up on the search)


----------



## noONE (Sep 24, 2008)

Uhm.. I don't see any problem with it as it is..
in fact.. it's quite good, it's fast and you find stuff easily..


----------



## Costello (Sep 24, 2008)

UltraMagnus said:
			
		

> I have to agree, this silly google search is terrible.  I don't understand why you are using it in place of the normal search (not sure what forum software you use though)
> 
> well, unless you have problems with database load, or are that desperate for ad revenue.  (for the laymen here, yes, google does pay this site for using its search, or specifically if you click an ad that comes up on the search)



YES we have problems with database load.
And NO, this is ridiculous, google doesn't pay us! That's absurd. 
We're simply using a search form that performs a "site:gbatemp.net %terms%" query.


----------



## Rehehelly (Sep 24, 2008)

I didn't have a clue what you were on about until I changed skins

Use GBATemp classic.

I wonder if me saying that will make them change that search too.


----------



## da_head (Sep 24, 2008)

yeah i agree. sometimes i would type in the exact name of a recent thread, and it won't find it rofl


----------



## UltraMagnus (Sep 24, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> And NO, this is ridiculous, google doesn't pay us! That's absurd.
> We're simply using a search form that performs a "site:gbatemp.net %terms%" query.
> 
> then you really should look into adsense for search then, the payouts arn't brilliant, but if your going to use google anyway
> ...



thanks, will try that....


----------



## jampot5000 (Sep 24, 2008)

the forum as of when i checked has 1,060,328 posts and 119,926 registered members and can have upto 9000 members online not sure if this includes guests if it does it will be alot more, this can be very server intensive anyway, so using a search on a mysql table will only make this alot worse, i'm sure many of you have noticed the site can run slow with alot of people online this will be alot worse if only a 10th of them are searching.

and new posts won't show on google right away because google chooses when to visit sites to update and can take a long time to go through all the site.


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 24, 2008)

Since searching no longer works, I believe you can not blame people for making multiple topics on the same issue (not by the same person of course).


----------



## Costello (Sep 25, 2008)

why are you saying searching no longer works? searching works fine.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 25, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> why are you saying searching no longer works? searching works fine.


It doesn't work on the gbatemp Lite version


----------



## Costello (Sep 25, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I appreciate the advice but we're a non-profit website. We don't need ads, our partnerships with shops are enough to cover our debts and finance our projects (as of today).


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Sep 25, 2008)

But the lite skin is the only decent one  .


----------



## strata8 (Sep 25, 2008)

When did they take the old search down?


----------



## Narin (Sep 25, 2008)

Ok, I fixed the bug in the GBAtemp Lite skin that caused searching to fail.


----------



## Costello (Sep 25, 2008)

great work narin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that was fast


----------



## cory1492 (Sep 25, 2008)

Advanced search used to be under the lite skin's search button...
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&act=Se...ode=adv&f=0
The link itself works under the lite/v3 skins (fetched that link using the classic skin as mentioned above), just not linked to the pages anymore and I don't see it working (unless I'm just not seeing it despite clearing the cache and doing a forced reload) - always claims my search query is "One or all of your search keywords were below 4 characters." meh, ohwell.


----------



## Narin (Sep 25, 2008)

cory1492 said:
			
		

> Still works under the lite/v3 skins (fetched that link using the classic skin as mentioned above), just not linked to the pages anymore (unless I'm just not seeing it despite clearing the cache and doing a forced reload.)


Its not linked mainly because we want the Google search to be the default search as the forum's native search page can be resource heavy if everyone starts using it. By using Google, it takes off the stress from the server to process every search request.


----------



## cory1492 (Sep 25, 2008)

The _only_ reason I know of the advanced search button on forums like this one is because google site searches generally don't work well (relavance, ie: searching for "soma bringer" comes up with 1250 hits), can't search by user/topic title and all around just bite. Well, I guess it's time to stop participating here then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's starting to fill with idiocy with the expanded userbase, and that is definitely not going to get better if the on forum search can't tell users any more than google can.

Trust me though, I know about the server load it takes to do searches (especially when the db is a complete kludge of a monster mess.) While you're at "reducing server load" I suggest abandoning shoutbox - despite it being there those style of useless posts still wind up in the forum.


----------



## .TakaM (Sep 25, 2008)

using google is a bit of a pain, but manageable.

The main thing I hate about GBAtemp is that
















you know the one, the one that just fucked up my dramatically large text that got your attention and made you *finally remove it Costello*


----------

